# Have any of you ever had your ID ran for no reason?



## Everymanalion

Im sorry i keep posting so many questions but im curious and need to know some things before i head out, i would not be riding the rails, i would be checking the state and local laws before i fly signs and hitch and im straight edge so i would not be fucked up publicly or anywhere for that matter and not doing anything illegal.

So im curious.... How many times have you had your name, ID, SSN number ran for no reason at all? lets say just sitting on the sidewalk, walking down the street or just sleeping somewhere... etc. I dont mean just physical harrasment, JUST ID/Name checking for no reason, just having a backpack on your back and being a traveler?

I have my entire face covered in tattoos, like my face is sleeved out and look like a criminal and never have had it happen(ID randomly ran) but im curious if it has to others on a consistent basis...?


----------



## soapybum

You're not required to give the cop any info like that unles you're being detained. If they ask for it just ask if you're being detained or arrested and why.


----------



## mj27

but they will ask. a lot. if you've got a back pack they want to know who u are. i've been reading a book in a public park and was given hell. of course they cant do anything if your not doing anything. but it does seem cops always have the 'law' on their side regardless.


----------



## Everymanalion

Well lets say im not doing anything illegal, just walking with my bag and they ask to see my ID and i say no, wont i get thrown to the ground?


----------



## Pheonix

If you start bitching about your rights then you will be treated like terrorist.


----------



## Everymanalion

Exactly. So how often do you get it run lets say you are on the road 90 percent of the year, how many times would it happen or happends to you?


----------



## Unslap

Ten. But i dont look very suspicious. Alsoo this doesnt include provoked id scans (wAlking on freeway, sleeping in parks)


----------



## shiftingGEARS

I would say avoid the fuzz as much as possible, you never know how many sticks are up a cops ass on any given day. When sleeping find a secluded area to do so. i hear that talking to cops nice works in your favor sometimes, but i try not to consort with those types of people.


----------



## Pheonix

Everymanalion said:


> Exactly. So how often do you get it run lets say you are on the road 90 percent of the year, how many times would it happen or happends to you?


 
Depends on the environment you put yourself in and how you blend into it. The question you need to be asking is how do I prevent cops from noticing me?


----------



## soapybum

I always ask cops if i'm being detained and inform them that if I'm not than they have no legal right to ask for my ID. It all depends on how you present yourself and how you talk to them. I've looked crusty as fuck, jacket w/ an Anti-Cop patch on (it was a band from kentucky I saw) and have had cops say "okay, well you have a nice day sir" and they walk away. Know your rights and ask for thier badge number etc if they start harrassing you.


----------



## Fwingnut

4 times in one day in nowhere tx.


----------



## Hobo Huck

If you're hitchhiking, or bumming around, especially with a backpack, you can guarantee that you will be stopped time from time, and nearly every time asked for your ID. If you wanna be just as big a dick as they are, you can refuse to cooperate...in which case theyll be even bigger dicks, andyou'll be tossed in the back of the car and driven down to the jail to get fingerprinted and scanned for any warrants. 

Bro, you're going to have people tell you crap like "don't be a wuss, stand up for your rights and tell the cops they have no reason to harass you"' but dude that's just a bunch of talk and everyone here knows how it really goes down. You will also have your bags checked out as well...you can of course refuse to give them your bag, in which case they'll tell you they smell marijuana and now they have reasonable cause to search without a warrant. If you want to fight them, they'll fight back harder, and you either go to jail, get your ass kicked, or both.

If you're going to be hitchhiking or sleeping in parks, you better stash anything illegal you have. When I hitchhike, I always put my weed and my knife underneath a rock or some bushes about 15 feet away from me. Same thing if I'm sleeping anywhere near downtown or in a local park.


----------



## Hobo Huck

soapybum said:


> I always ask cops if i'm being detained and inform them that if I'm not than they have no legal right to ask for my ID. It all depends on how you present yourself and how you talk to them. I've looked crusty as fuck, jacket w/ an Anti-Cop patch on (it was a band from kentucky I saw) and have had cops say "okay, well you have a nice day sir" and they walk away. Know your rights and ask for thier badge number etc if they start harrassing you.




What the fck? Wow talk about complete fiction...that sounds like advice from someone that's never been on the road before. What cops are you encountering...the freaking canadian junior peace corp? The eagle scouts?

Hahaha good luck in Cali or Florida taking this bullcrap advice..not to mention worse places like Texas or Alabama. I've hitchhiked nearly every state on both coasts, and I honestly can't think of one state where anyone should follow this posters advice. Unless, of course, you want to piss a cop off.

I'm going to be laughing for the next hour at this fictional scenario:

Cop: Son, don't you know hitchhiking is illegal around here?
You: Oh sorry sir, I'm not from around here and I'm just trying get a ride to find some work in the next state.
Cop: Well you can't be hitchhiking on my roads...I'm going to need to some identification.
You: You can't search or harass me just because I'm hitchhiking...I have constitutional rights and a kickass anti-cop patch.
Cop: Wow...well in that case, I must surrender to your boldness and accept your mastery of civil rights. Have a good day son, carry on.

LMFAO


----------



## tyler harmon

i dont get my I.D. ran much, only when i'm doing something stupid and/or against the law.


----------



## Dmac

hey everymanalion, i thought you were heading out "for sure" last week.


----------



## soapybum

That actually happened in florida dude. If you act like an oogle and talk like a stupid dumbfuck then yeah, stating your rights etc wont work. If you sound like an educated, knowledgable person and act polite then you shouldnt have to worry all that much.


----------



## Jahjahbless

i think the trick is not to just say NO! but ask the question am i obliged to do so? then say am i free to go? the answer to the first question will probably be no and the second will be yes. then walk off.. unless you have broken the law there is a good doc called "how to never get busted again" made buy a cop who changed his view on everything after he tried weed.. its about not getting busted with weed but covers allot of what you need to know, so i hope it helps.. i know you wont have weed on you but it will help / make you feel better about it.


----------



## Hobo Huck

Either your story is BS, or the cop you dealt with is an extremely rare cop, especially for Florida where they can be rather dickheadish towards hobos or bums. Either way, BS story or rare cop, that's still crappy advice to give to someone that's new to traveling. I've been a hardcore hobo for over 10 years, and your advice would have landed me in jail or a shitload more hitchhiking and possession tickets than I already have accumulated. Sorry, that's great advice in perhaps an ACLU brochue, but not on the real streets. Get real dude


----------



## Everymanalion

Found out i had more warrants than i thought for a felony or i would have been gone, gotta take care of em for the next 18 months


----------



## Hobo Huck

Don't worry too much about warrants, unless they are really serious. I have about 10 bench warrants in as many states, and the cops really don't care as long as it isn't for a violent or really serious crime. Each state has their own crime database, and they don't link up during a normal ID scan unless you give them reason to do an entire background and warrant check on another database. What are your warrants for? There's a really good chance they don't even matter...


----------



## Everymanalion

Well long story short, i got hit with a misdemeanor 1 for possesion of a criminal instrument(knife) and a misdemeanor 3 for simple assault(said id stab someone with said knife but didnt do it but apparently words=assault) was my first offense, got 2 years probo. for it, ended up missing a check in for one reason or the other and now i have a warrant out for me in Philadelphia


----------



## Everymanalion

So i guess a VOP warrant in PA. Which i heard since possesion of a weapon is a serious misdemeanor it could get entered into the national database(NCIC)

Im trying to stay as far away from PA as possible haha.


----------



## Hobo Huck

You're good then...as long at isn't something like sexual assault, manslaughter, etc etc. When I left and hit the road, I was on 2 year probation and I left during my first year of it...I've never heard back. And that happened in Alabama, and I've even been searched and ID'd in Alabama about 4 years after that and nothing even came up. It's not a big deal really...courts and officers look at stuff like that and either throw it in the bak of a filing cabinet, or just ignore it. My warrants include public intox, possession of marijuana, trafficking and intent to sell, violation of probation, breaking and entering, trespassing, assault, and the list goes on. Like I said, I get checked by cops quite frequently...no troubles, unless I'm doing something really stupid. Most of the cops that are harassing boos and hitchhikers are looking for people that are on the run for really violent crimes..I'm not talking assault either, that's petty..I'm talking about rape, murder, escape from penitentiary, etc etc..


----------



## Everymanalion

Oh fuck dude honestly you just made my day, ive been going back and forth about leaving, im not the most healthy person at the moment and im nervous as fuck that be unable to travel so i wanted to do it while im relatively young, now i know i cant say what happends to you will happend to me but that does give me hope... Are you sure alabama isent just lenient on that kinda stuff? i heard PA is notorious for pursueing any little thing?

And do you have a drivers license or passport? did those warrants hinder you from getting either? do the cops even ask about them when you get get your ID ran? im assuming a few of those sound like felonies too.... thank you for any information dude seriously, ive posted about this twice this week trying to find someone else who is traveling on warrants.


----------



## Everymanalion

Have you ever been actually taken to jail for those warrants and waited to see if the other states wanted to extradite? thats my biggest fear, i heard Philly more than likely wont come to Arizona to get me on a Simple Assault charge but they will make you wait until they heard back from them, up to 10 days in local each time hence why i asked how many times people got their shit ran.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

i always figured it came with the terratory?


----------



## Hobo Huck

Alabama is certainly not more lenient than PA...we are one of the strictest when it comes to prosecuting bench warrants.

Funny you asked about passports, I just applied for mine last week and now im waiting for it to come in the mail.

Btw, 2 days ago I was stopped by a cop in alabama that knew me from the past. He ran my name and im clean, but he did say he remembered me having some warrants a few years ago...im pretty sure the warrant he was referring to was when I skipped out on probation 8 years ago


----------



## Everymanalion

Alright, thank you mang, appreciate it.


----------



## JAdams87

I for one do get my id ran quite often but i look like a criminal i have tattoos on my arms, in my ears. I also have a blood disorder that makes my heart rate a little high so i always seem a little nervous to cops and as for legality of hitchhiking and all that try this http://www.digihitch.com/usa428.html.


----------



## ridintiltheend

Last may i was in buffalo at the frontier yard, a buddy and i were about to cross the tracks, at the east throat by burgerking. We were about 100 feet away when two cars came out of no where, lights on and guns drawn ten seconds later there were 5 cars and 9 guns in our faces. They ran our names and told us to have a nice night. I asked why all of that was needed for, he just said it was a bad area, then proceeded to say he sees a lot of kids sleeping in the bushes we were headed for.... They knew exactly what we were doing and where we were going. They were probably just trying to teach some rookie how to frisk a bum. Who knows. But i get my id ran almost every time i fly a sign for any amount of time. Cops just like fucking with the dirty kids i guess.


----------



## Pheonix

Jahjahbless said:


> i think the trick is not to just say NO! but ask the question am i obliged to do so? then say am i free to go? the answer to the first question will probably be no and the second will be yes. then walk off.. unless you have broken the law there is a good doc called "how to never get busted again" made buy a cop who changed his view on everything after he tried weed.. its about not getting busted with weed but covers allot of what you need to know, so i hope it helps.. i know you wont have weed on you but it will help / make you feel better about it.


 

the cop your talking about is Barry Cooper a former narcotics officer from Odessa,TX that made 2 videos called "never get busted again" and "never get busted 2 never get raided" I posted links to both videos in a thread once but that was a long time ago and I think it was lost with the upgrade to the video section (not sure). I feel I should put your info back into the context he meant it, by adding the fact that he was talking specifically about traffic stops which are alot different from hobo interrogations. It is nice to know your rights but that doesn't stop you from being harassed by the cops when you look like a hobo. Your gonna feel salty when you get to court and find out that you actually have to pay good money before those rights apply to you.


----------



## Psylock1045

I was stranded in Hagerstown, MD, trying to hitch on the freeway. State cop pulls over ( only car to pull over for me there...go figure ) and i explain that I'm stuck and trying to get to Baltimore. He asks for my ID, I explain that I lost it, but give him the DL#, and after a few minutes he tells me I can try thumbing on the ramp, but I can't stay on the freeway itself, then he drives off. No big deal. I have no priors, never even been put in cuffs before. ( outside the bedroom, anyway  ) so I have no issues telling them who I am. 9 times out of 10, politeness and honesty are the best bet with cops. They are more inclined to be cool and not give you any problems if you cooperate with them.


----------



## OstrichJockey

I was in Denham Springs, a shit little city outside of Baton Rouge, walking to work at 3AM a while back. Got stopped while walking on the shoulder of the road, "because it's suspicious". They insisted that I give them my ID, even though I wasn't being detained, or they would arrest me for resisting arrest. I said fuck it and gave them my ID, while informing them that they were the dumbest motherfuckers I had ever met. The obvious newbie kept quiet, standing at parade rest, and the older one started telling me about his long career and why he knows his laws: "I've been an officer in this city for 25 years and I'm a sergeant..." (Good job.)

So, they run my ID for the wrong state, and I hear coming over the radio: "We can't find anything for CamelJockey in South Carolina." And they inform me that I don't exist. "Try running it for the correct fucking state." They do, no warrants, they let me go...

I cross the street and start back walking to work. Seconds later, blue lights, "We are giving you a ticket for Pedestrian in the Highway, we are going to need your identification again." I take my ID out of my pocket, calmly called him a petty little bitch and get arrested for disturbing the peace. Lovely. We get to the police station and I get checked in, they tell me that I'm a "real cool guy" when I'm not cussing them out. All the officers were at the station because their shift was about to end and I start talking to a group of them that tell me, "It doesn't matter if you weren't detained, you have to provide your identification any time an officer requests it."

Anyhow, fuck the police, especially of the untrained redneck variety.


----------



## ironman

My freind and i was walking back from a store cop pulls up then back up ran our identification we cleared said they were looking for cell phon theif . what ever


----------



## james22

there's always a reason and it's always bullshit


----------



## Coywolf

Lol! If you have never had your ID rand for no reason, I don't think you are doing this whole traveling thing right....

Get used to it. Especially if you are hitchhiking.

And I doesn't fucking matter if you don't have warrants. Just be civil to the cop. Don't admit you are homeless. And don't say you are hitching/hopping. Say you are "backpacking".

Gets me off Scott free everytime....


----------



## Coywolf

soapybum said:


> You're not required to give the cop any info like that unles you're being detained. If they ask for it just ask if you're being detained or arrested and why.



This is not true. There are some, actually. Many, states that allow them to ask for I'd for any reason.

Do not refuse a cop ID, unless you have a damn good reason, or if you like going to jail. Because they will "detain" you if they can't identify you. Especially if they are looking for a suspect in a felony, and you happen to be the unlucky bastards that fits the description.

Seriously. Stop giving out this info. It isint true.


----------



## Coywolf

soapybum said:


> That actually happened in florida dude. If you act like an oogle and talk like a stupid dumbfuck then yeah, stating your rights etc wont work. If you sound like an educated, knowledgable person and act polite then you shouldnt have to worry all that much.



I'M sorry, but no.

I am educated. I have law enforcement training. And that is bullshit.

They will still ID you, or fuck up your day for not having it.

There are many states with laws that require you to carry ID and present it when asked.

Just don't be an ass and give the cop your ID. Unless you have something to worry about.

THEN try to talk your way out of it via civil rights. The 4th amendment. Ect.

See my above post....


----------



## sub lumpen filth

Hundreds of times.


----------



## Roguegirl29

Had my I'd ran yesterday for no reason.walking down road.cop ask if I was a trainhopper I said what's that


----------



## Matt Derrick

Coywolf said:


> This is not true. There are some, actually. Many, states that allow them to ask for I'd for any reason.
> 
> Do not refuse a cop ID, unless you have a damn good reason, or if you like going to jail. Because they will "detain" you if they can't identify you. Especially if they are looking for a suspect in a felony, and you happen to be the unlucky bastards that fits the description.
> 
> Seriously. Stop giving out this info. It isint true.



actually, @soapybum's statement IS true according to federal law. now in reality though, its just a lot easier to show your id and move on. but don't tell people that isn't true, because it is.


----------



## RottonCotton

I get checked on average about 18 times or less a month I also have warrants in 8 different states for traffic and etc. None extradition type the last cop that got me on onramp replied . Your the coolest dude I've ever met on the road . He tossed me my I'd and a bag of mints and drove off . 

Gore Oklahoma different story . My road dog and me stopped at loves and ran into two kids sitting in front . They handed me a bottle whiskey and I shot it off . Then ten mins later cop pulls up gets out . He didn't run names nothing . His statement as follows . Get the fuck out of here , kick rocks now . Y'all got ten minutes or all going to jail . I said thir yes thir.


----------



## Coywolf

Matt Derrick said:


> actually, @soapybum's statement IS true according to federal law. now in reality though, its just a lot easier to show your id and move on. but don't tell people that isn't true, because it is.



Federal law does not supersede state law when it comes to proving identity, that is strictly a state by state law, and they (police) are fully within the law to haul your ass to jail if they cant identify you, and detain you up to 24 hours in order to do so. EXPECIALLY when you match the description on a suspect in a case.

All this info is coming directly from training I've participated in with LE officers 

Its fucked up, but it's the law (which is inherently fucked up)


----------



## Matt Derrick

Coywolf said:


> and they (police) are fully within the law to haul your ass to jail if they cant identify you, and detain you up to 24 hours in order to do so.



look, im sure that's what they told you, but the _reality _is:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_and_identify_statutes



> *"Stop and identify" statutes* are statutory laws in the United States that authorize police[1] to legally obtain the identification of someone whom they reasonably suspect of having committed a crime. If there is no reasonable suspicion that a crime has been committed, is being committed, or is about to be committed, an individual is not required to provide identification, even in "Stop and ID" states.



which makes @soapybum's statement absolutely true:



soapybum said:


> You're not required to give the cop any info like that unles you're being detained. If they ask for it just ask if you're being detained or arrested and why.



in which you said it wasn't:



Coywolf said:


> This is not true. There are some, actually. Many, states that allow them to ask for I'd for any reason.





Coywolf said:


> Seriously. Stop giving out this info. It isint true.





Coywolf said:


> There are many states with laws that require you to carry ID and present it when asked.



trust me, i've being dealing with police harassment in protests and other political situations for nigh on 20 years. if you haven't committed a crime or suspected of doing so, you ARE NOT required to present ID in the USA.

now that will likely change as the US becomes more of a police state, but please do not misinform people here by telling them they are required to carry and present ID at all times. respectfully, that is simply not true.

now whether it is more _practical _to carry and present at all times, is another issue entirely.


----------



## Coywolf

Matt Derrick said:


> look, im sure that's what they told you, but the _reality _is:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_and_identify_statutes
> 
> 
> 
> which makes @soapybum's statement absolutely true:
> 
> 
> 
> in which you said it wasn't:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me, i've being dealing with police harassment in protests and other political situations for nigh on 20 years. if you haven't committed a crime or suspected of doing so, you ARE NOT required to present ID in the USA.
> 
> now that will likely change as the US becomes more of a police state, but please do not misinform people here by telling them they are required to carry and present ID at all times. respectfully, that is simply not true.
> 
> now whether it is more _practical _to carry and present at all times, is another issue entirely.



You are not required to have ID in you at all times, and no, police are not able to just "stop and ID" for no reason.

However, it is incredibly, and I mean_ incredibly_ easy to develop reasonable suspiscion.

Reasonable suspicion in not probable cause, it is a step in determination that leads to discovering PC.

That being said, if you look homeless, and the area still has vagrancy laws on the books (which many do), the cops thereby have _reasonable suspicion _ that you are committing a crime (violation really, but it's essentially the same thing)

If you they cannot identify you, they do have cause to detain you until they can, for up to 24 hours in most places. I've seen it happen. Doesnt mean if it is legal or not.

Now, you dont have to HAVE an ID (unless you are operating a vehicle)

But you would be "required" to give a name and date of birth, if you dont want to go to jail.

Now, this is all hypothetical, but it's happened, if the cops got nothing in you, no, you are not required to show ID, but if they do (and that's at least %70 of the time cops talk to people) they can detain you for not providing ID or name and DOB.

Now this all only matter if the cops are that hard pressed, and are willing to go to court for it. But they know it will probably never be pressed, and therefore doing give a shit.

Either way, it still fucks you day. Or 2.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Coywolf said:


> they will detain you for not providing ID or name and DOB.



i agree with most of what you've said, but in this traveling community i've never once seen this happen when someone failed to produce an ID (which happens a lot). they might 'detain' you for 30 mins or so to run whatever info you give them, but you're certainly not going to get arrested on that alone. in 90% of situations i've witnessed, they run the bs info, come back with nothing, and let us go. mostly because i think they just don't want to deal with the paperwork.


----------



## Coywolf

That's weird, I've seen people detained for not having ID many times. But then again I was in Arizona....


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

Just stumbled upon this. Good info. Has anyone on here ever used a friend's name or relative? I had a friend do that once and they let him go.


----------



## Lilly

When kamloops was 'cleaning up downtown' aka harassing anyone who looks like they don't live in a house... I got ID'd sitting in the alley, I got id'd when I made it to the front of the building, then at the end of that block, half ways down the next block, so I thought Ah ha I'll cut into a alley got Id'd again then made it into riverside. I legit think law enforcement was just trying to annoy all of us into leaving downtown and going to another part of town...I'm not wanted or have anything on my record so when cops asked for my ID I just coughed it up let them "Hmm N haw" over it then they let me keep walking

Honestly I think if you look any bit homeless or traveller like I'd kind of expect to get your ID looked @ any time you run into a cop & in my humble(barely travelled anyplace) opinion if you don't got any reason to be hiding who you are such as a warrant or something I say jus let them look at your dorky ID pic so you can move on with your day


----------



## Dameon

Lilly said:


> if you don't got any reason to be hiding who you are such as a warrant or something I say jus let them look at your dorky ID pic so you can move on with your day


And then you're encouraging them to keep up the process of unconstitutionally demanding IDs as part of class warfare. Every time somebody fights it, and makes it a pain in the ass for them to demand ID, it makes them less likely to want to go through that hassle. Every time somebody just bows their head and accepts it, the police state secures its noose around our necks a little tighter.


----------



## Lilly

Dameon said:


> And then you're encouraging them to keep up the process of unconstitutionally demanding IDs as part of class warfare. Every time somebody fights it, and makes it a pain in the ass for them to demand ID, it makes them less likely to want to go through that hassle. Every time somebody just bows their head and accepts it, the police state secures its noose around our necks a little tighter.



Okay I agree with you it's screwed up how the police demand ID's from people who appear to be in a lower class of poverty and more people should know their rights for when approached by police that they are Not Required to share their ID... Tho I can't say being a butt-head about not having to produce it would be a good idea either


----------



## Dameon

Lilly said:


> Tho I can't say being a butt-head about not having to produce it would be a good idea either


Definitely not. Most cops don't even respond well to a polite questioning of whether or not you've done something wrong. You're putting yourself in a spot where your life will be made harder every time you question the authority of the police, and putting yourself at risk of being beaten, raped, or shot. But every time somebody gives in to fear and doesn't question them, they get that much more sure of their authority, and they feel that much more empowered to fuck over the next person that tries to stand up for themselves. Basically, you either stand up against the problem, or you help create the problem. Standing up to bullies has consequences in the short term, being afraid to stand up to them has consequences in the long term.

It is worth nothing, though, that the feds bowed to state governments a while back on this, and there are many states where you have limited or no rights to refuse to give the cops your ID. In Colorado, for example, if police "suspect" you've been involved in a crime of any sort, you cannot refuse to give them ID. Other states, (mostly in the south), it's straight-up illegal to not show ID on demand. Be aware of where a state stands on "stop and identify" before going there, and save yourself some trouble, if you're going to stand up to yourself.


----------



## Benji91

When I was at University (2009-2012) it was at least twice a week. 

I lived a fair way from where I was studying so I spent my breaks just bumming around Brisbane City. Cops ID me, search me etc. Caught them following me a few times too. Asked why they kept hassling me and the response I got was "Well, you look a bit suss mate". 

They always seemed disappointed when the first ID I pulled was a student one. 

Haven't spent too much time in cities over the past couple years, but still get it in Brisbane from time to time.


----------



## Sylvester The Aviator OO7

One Cop stopped me on My Spanky CHeeta Skateboard Im a SkateDog from the 70"s... I travel 30 to 50 miles a day. The Cop said what are you doing tonite I said im in transitiontravelling to my next destination.. He said are you transient I said Yes Im a Urban Digital Nomad on travel to seek a Hackerspace nearby >I heard your beautiful City posesss 4 in the Inner District Annex> Am I correct.. He said well welcome to our beautiful City we checked your ID and you have a Warrant in Danvers ,Mass a Federal Warrant but you are classed "Territorial Immunity" correct yes Sir I said ..He said well just do go back to Danvers,Ma we laughed and he said enjoy your evening and enjoy our City


----------

